# Baileys No4 Top Line Conditioning Cubes?



## Lill (7 August 2006)

Does anyone feed this?  If so does it do what it says on the label?  And how much do you feed, how often?


----------



## K9Wendy (7 August 2006)

We feed it last year, underweight &amp; out of condition 4yr old TB/X and she did wonderful on it. It didn't heat her up and she gained lots of condition, however in addition to the cubes she was given lots of work, lunging, hacking &amp; schooling so I image all of this worked together.  We are actually using the conditioning mix in preference to competition mix at the minute as she is keeping weight on better with it..


----------



## wodger_woo (7 August 2006)

Chance has these. I only feed 1 maybe 2 scoops depending on how much work he is doing as it is fed alongside Baileys lo-cal feed balancer.......yes I know that it seems like a contradiction to feed a lo-cal feed and a conditioning cube but the lo-cal is basically the same as blue chip, top spec etc but only £18. His other feed is Dengie Alfa- A and a cup of oil.
He looks great on it and it doesn't seem to fizz him up at all.


----------



## Scarlett (7 August 2006)

Ive been feeding this for years on a few different horses... currently using it on my 4 yo TB exracer who is coming on nicely! He currently gets 1.75kg (scoop and a half) along with alfa a and Equilibra in one feed at night. Hes just been chucked out in field 24/7 and this is maintaining the weight he has put on... never known it to fizz up any of mine... great stuff...


----------



## Iestyn (7 August 2006)

Yes, been feeding t to my boy for nearly 4 years and until today he only had the topline cubes and hifi, but he's lost some weight recently (not drastically) due to an increased workload so had been advised to use Bailey's Outshine. However, it works out very expensive so have bought a high oil chaff mixed by our local feed merchant with all the extra balancers and also some soya oil - need some moreslow release energy along with the topline. I swear by them as mixes seem to upset my boy, but he still needs some more "go".


----------



## nicknack (9 August 2006)

I found it great for putting some weight on my nervy TB.  When the weather was cold he was having 1 level scoop twice daily as part of his ration (16.2).  Didn't hot him up either.


----------



## KatB (15 August 2006)

Its great stuff, used it with the eventers.... Just a tip though, Baileys Race cubes are EXACTLY the same, and cheaper...


----------

